# H WHF Dwarfs W Warmachine Hordes or 40K Orks



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking for just a bit of WM / Hordes or maybe a few 40K ork meganobs. Let me know what you think! Check pictures. All mini's are in great shape and I do have the mini rull book.


----------

